# Artists not appearing in Ipod Touch 5G



## bunraku (May 30, 2005)

Hi

Had a Touch 3G for the last few years and just got a 5g. 
I don't use albums and the only album I have is named <Unknown> with over 4000 songs in it and I just use Artist and Songs to find my music. Well that's the way I have always done it on the 3G.

However on the 5G I am not getting Artists. I get Composer, Genre, Songs etc, but no artists. I haven't changed anything I ITunes the way I have had it for years. The only thing is the Ipod. 

I've attached some photos.
The first one is the old 3G and at the bottom you can see Artists.
The other screenshots are of the 5G and you can see no Artists apart some names appearing under the songs.
Any idea how I can fix this?
Also how I can get rid of the boxes that say recent additions?

Thanks for any replies.


----------

